# Mike Stinnett sticks



## CV3

Just thought you would enjoy seeing Stinnett's work. Check out his videos. Sadly there are not any how to's but his work is impressive. The detail is just amazing.

https://mikesart64.wordpress.com/category/walking-sticks/


----------



## JJireh

If you go to his Works in Progress page then click "Older" Posts, there are some light how to's

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## cobalt

thanks for that good quality work


----------



## Rodney

They're amazingly realistic.

Rodney


----------



## Whiteroselad

I am completely blown away, if I saw any of those sticks I would be trying to get away as fast as possible! The realism is amazing. Thank you Randy for introducing me to this fellas work! N.


----------



## Gloops

Great work, thanks for posting


----------



## Rodnogdog

I've seen pictures of his work before but never any video. I enjoyed looking at his site very much, thanks for posting the link! His work is amazing.


----------



## StinnettSticks

Thanks everyone! It's an honor to be mentioned, here. I'm glad to discover this forum and this group of great stick makers and I am happy to be able to be a part of it.

Here's a link to my youtube video where I show how I make a cane.


----------



## CV3

Glad to have you with us. As has been said your work is inspiring. Look forward to sharing.


----------



## JJireh

Welcome Mike!
Here is the link , I think


----------



## Gloops

Welcome to the forum Mike , from us in the UK.


----------



## StinnettSticks

Thank you JJireh, Oops! I forgot to put the link in. Here is another demonstration video;


----------

